# how do i make a post???HELP



## albinobuck

im new and so frustrated bcuz i cant make a post can sombody tell me how?


----------



## Tim Roberts

albinobuck.


----------



## heartshot60

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Do the same thing you did to post here


----------



## Juanmaria

Welcome. Ask a moderator about your thread postings. Enjoy.


----------



## albinobuck

yes but this was on the new user form where do i go to make a post in other forums


----------



## Tim Roberts

albinobuck said:


> yes but this was on the new user form where do i go to make a post in other forums


You go to the other forums and post there.


----------



## Bowmaddness

welcome


----------



## AddicTioN

Welcome! Just click on other forums and then click new thread and then type what u want..


----------



## walbash635

wish i could find new thread clicker. been looking for months can reply to other's post but not make a new one or thread. aggravating


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## ZaneBaker11B




----------



## Macwas

*i cant figure this out at all either. wont let me post anywhere*

gotta firgure this out i cant post anywhere either this is the first one that has worked.


----------



## IGluIt4U

If you are having this issue outside of classifieds (there are restrictions for new members to access the classifieds), then LOG OFF from the forum, clear your cookies and temp internet files in your browser, log back in and see if things work correctly. It's usually a corrupted page that has been saved on your device for fast loading and clearing it should restore proper function to your account. :wink:


----------



## Braingasim

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## pridgway

Welcome


----------

